# HELP inner tail light removal



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to remove the inner tail light housing. I took the nut off but it will not come out.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Is this a hatchback or sedan?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Slaw0042 said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to remove the inner tail light housing. I took the nut off but it will not come out.


You have to take the trunk liner off the boot lid. Simple little clips. Doesn't take much time. I just did my rear lights yesterday. If you are putting aftermarket lights you may have to depin the connector and using the stock one, as if it's bootleg/knockoff, they won't clip in.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That said, it looks to be similar on the sedan. The hatch, however, may be different (though I expect it not to be, as it should be similar for the assembly line workers).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> You have to take the trunk liner off the boot lid. Simple little clips. Doesn't take much time. I just did my rear lights yesterday. If you are putting aftermarket lights you may have to depin the connector and using the stock one, as if it's bootleg/knockoff, they won't clip in.
> View attachment 285256


Yours is a Gen I Right?


----------

